# facebook and the other BS



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

So I just got a friend request from the MOW's BS. My gut is saying do not accept it. Your oppinions?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Do not accept. But do send him a private message asking "What's up?"


----------



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

Just so you know I am the BS and intiated contact within a month with evidence and a goodbye. My WH and the MOW carried on an EA with kissing for about a year. The OBS has my email and cell number so it is not like he cannot contact me if need be.


----------



## SadandAngry (Aug 24, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Do not accept. But do send him a private message asking "What's up?"


:iagree:


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

An ea with kissing for a year, no PA? I doubt that. I never kissed a single woman for that long without having sex being involved. And BTW, kissing is PA, not EA.

I dont even have/use facebook, and if i did i dont see how becoming FB friends could help besides getting a f*** buddy to escape reality with, which probably isnt really worth it in the end.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

